# Midweek Military



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I don`t remember seeing a military themed `Wot ya wearing?` thread so I thought it would be interesting and to not to limit the Friday & Saturday threads for those who don`t have any Wednesday seems a good alternative









So how about showing off any military watches you may have be they genuine issued (or unissued) hommage or just mil style









I`ll start with these two....

*Reproduction Seikosha WWII `Navy, Aviator Chronometer`Seiko cal.7s26 21 Jewels.*










*Broadarrow PRS6, FHF cal.1380 11, 17 jewels.*


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well I'm going with this today, the watch dosen't have any links to the military but the manufacture does


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Sorry I don't own one so this is the best I could come up with.


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Going with the RN Diver, then swapping to the 70's remake later


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Just got the one Mach, so you've see her before. Omega Caliber 30T2 RS, manual wind, 15 jewels.

According to Omega, the movement number is one of 25,000 delivered to the RAF between 1944 and 47. From the order number on the case, I think its an early one.

The hands look vintage and I like them, but other Omegas of the 10,000,000 movt. series I've seen have different ones. Omega confirm that there was variation in dials and hands when issued, so they may be original. Experts here may have an opinion.

It gets more wrist time than it probably should, given that they're starting to get rare, but everything has to earn a place in my collection. I use this one as my dress watch. Not bling, but definitely one for the cognescente.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I'll put this on later

*RLT69 72/100*


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

nursegladys said:


> Going with the RN Diver, then swapping to the 70's remake later


Please stop posting pics of the one on the left.


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This U.S. Navy Elgin


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

This Bulova for me....










Alexus


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Ok, I will play...










Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Great watches on show guys









I`ve swapped over to a couple more homages.....

*Zeno BuShips USN Canteen Diver, ETA 2801-2 17 Jewels*










*Benrus Commemorative Watch General Purpose MIL-W-46374, ETA 2801-2, 17 Jewels*


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Great watches on show guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That style of hands, that was adopted for WWII U.S. contract production watches, wais likely the best and most practical type ever, period, on any type of watch.









Later,

William


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

This Bulova for me....










Swapping to my one other olde military...

...this GISA


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> *Reproduction Seikosha WWII `Navy, Aviator Chronometer`Seiko cal.7s26 21 Jewels.*


Love that watch! Been trying to track one done for a few years ..



PhilM said:


> Well I'm going with this today, the watch dosen't have any links to the military but the manufacture does


Hopefully I can claim the same with this one!


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

A few of mine. Some military, some military-esque.


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Just thought this military style O&M M5 might qualify too....


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

oh yes....i can play too!


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hmt....

really must get them through the cleaning machine


















john


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

I happen to be wearing this today...

*Omega Dynamic Chrono*










...an hommage to Omegas issued to RAF pilots in the '50s.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

SharkBike said:


> I happen to be wearing this today...
> 
> *Omega Dynamic Chrono*
> 
> ...


stunning


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

I'm wearing my Archimede Pilot Chronograph today









With new alligator grain strap which arrived this morning - I think it suits it well.










I can pretend I'm wearing an IWC 3717 now


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> oh yes....i can play too!


f*ckin hell, how big


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Don't have much with a military connection, but I do have this....

_Isreali Defence Force issued Eterna Kontiki Super_



















So I've taken off the Seiko 6105 I was wearing this morning and put this on to celebrate military Wednesday









Rich


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to these two...

*HMT Jawan W10, 17 Jewels, made in India by Hindustan Machine Tools Ltd c1960s/70s (?)*










*SMS01 (JLC MkXI replica), ETA 2801-2, 17 Jewels*










BTW Rich...



Toshi said:


> Don't have much with a military connection, but I do have this....
> 
> _Isreali Defence Force issued Eterna Kontiki Super_
> 
> ...


That`ll do nicely


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Poljot this afternoon:










Cheers


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I'll join int a bit. I'll be strapping on my '15 later to venture out to the pub for a bit.

It's quite mil with it's beadblasted, acrylic goodness


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Fulminata said:


> Just got the one Mach, so you've see her before. Omega Caliber 30T2 RS, manual wind, 15 jewels.
> 
> According to Omega, the movement number is one of 25,000 delivered to the RAF between 1944 and 47. From the order number on the case, I think its an early one.
> 
> ...


Marvellous, bloody marvellous! I salute you for wearing it regularly; I agree - all of mine get worn, some more than others but that's what they're for...

This Titus is engraved October 1944. I've no idea if it's military, but few other organisations could get their hands on a new Swiss watch by '44.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

some Great watches on show.I will be wearing Russian.



Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Ze Germans:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Nalu said:


> Ze Germans:


wow...









Very impressive


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Drooooool







:tongue1:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nalu said:


> Ze Germans:


Is that all you`ve got Colin?









Actually I agree with Jason











jasonm said:


> Drooooool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Just how many watches _do_ you have, Colin?









Love that Porsche Design IWC - and the others aren't too bad









Rich


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

"No" and "a lot"


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Nalu said:


> "No" and "a lot"


Yep, I would say what I've seen = a lot
















Rich


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Outstanding. Is that a BP FF Kampfschwimmer/bund?

There are too many... I don't know which one to want most...


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

New arrival for me, 1970's Shturmanskie. Nice and "quirky" in a Soviet sort of way









Previous owners pic










Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Time for another swap, over to these....



RLT69 Special, No.007/100, ETA 2801-2 17 Jewels










*CWC W10 usually known as a G10, ETA 955.121 7 jewels*


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Changed to the ultimate mil watch, my G10 Royal Marine issued


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Nice thread! It's reminded me that I've got some of these guys stashed away somewhere.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Nalu said:


>





jasonm said:


> Drooooool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definately agreed


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Wearing this today, Seiko 5 desert military, 30 quid delivered from some guy in Singapore.

Thinking about putting it on a desert camo Nato.

Did I spell desert right? or did I just say my watch is a pudding?

Seller's pic, still struggling with this camera stuff.


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Here is my Polish Navy BP50










Here is my IDF Eterna Matic



















Here is my SM300 used by a Navy diver but non issued










My Stowa Buhr limited edition


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

and my next arrival will be an French Naval Issue Auricoste Spirotechnique with papers


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Flashharry said:


> and my next arrival will be an French Naval Issue Auricoste Spirotechnique with papers


Neal that watch is superb


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Flashharry said:
> 
> 
> > and my next arrival will be an French Naval Issue Auricoste Spirotechnique with papers
> ...


i'll second that....stunning


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Received this little beauty from the bay.

Milsub "Hommage"



























Cheers

Mark


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I only have one with direct military connections (ish):

IWC Ocean Bund


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This thread has certainly flushed out a lot of superb watches









Anyway, before coming to work I swapped over to these two....

*CWC Royal Navy Divers Watch, ETA 955.121, 7 jewels issued 1997*










*Pulsar PJN299-X1 cal.V675-X063* (a near identical civilian version of a watch briefly issued to the RAF)










Please excuse these crap photos, I`m still having difficulties with my computer after it totally crashed last week


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ive got a couple...

Porsche Design Lemania 5100 Bund Issued










CWC G10 - Royal Navy Issued










Eterna KonTiki IDF Issued










Certina DS3 Ph1000m RAN Issued


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I'm having a lot of trouble with my ISP, hope it will end soon.







Here is mine


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

What a great thread!







Having looked at everyone's great watches, I think the military style is slowly becoming my favourite.

Today I'm wearing my RLT69 but it's on a black Nato.










A.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Stanford said:


> I only have one with direct military connections (ish):
> 
> IWC Ocean Bund


You may only have one, but what a one to have


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

im really starting to like the look of these


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A couple I forgot to add....

*O&W MP2801, ETA 2801-2 17 Jewels*










*Полйот ОКЕАН `Командирские БМФ` (Poljot Ocean `Komanderskie VMF`) cal.3133 23 Jewels*





















kinaed said:


> The original OKEAH was made by Poljot, exclusively for the Soviet Navy starting in 1976 with the introduction of the 3133 calibre chronograph movement, and was produced (at least) until the 1980's.
> 
> -k


----------



## aliasmarlow (Dec 23, 2005)

Great thread, my Glycine DH


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

aliasmarlow said:


> Great thread, my Glycine DH


_*MMMM, nice!!!*_ unk:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Forgot this; one of my favourite daily wear watches....


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 9, 2008)

.


----------

